# Flounder gigging - Coastal flood advisory and 30 mph winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Gigging has been very good on my last 8 trips, with limits of nice size flounder every night. Tide levels have been crazy high for the last couple weeks, and combined with recent 20-30mph winds has made for very difficult gigging conditions. Clear water has become much harder to find over the last few nights, and we have had to move around to a bunch of spots to locate the fish. There has been no real pattern lately, with fish sitting on all kinds of bottom and clear water not holding in the same areas night-to-night. Gigging should remain good through mid-summer, and fish size is holding steady at a 16-17" average. I only have a few dates left open for the rest of Summer, so get one while they are still available...

5/12 - Ron R. group of 4. East wind at 5mph and very high tide levels. 20 flounder limit by 10pm.

5/13 - Alonso G. group of 5. East wind at 10mph and very high tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 11pm.

5/14 - Butch E. group of 2. East wind at 20mph and very high tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 10pm.

5/15 - Donny D. group of 4. East wind at 15-20mph and very high tide levels. 20 flounder limit by 11:30pm.

5/16 - Rob P. group of 4. East wind at 20-25mph and very high tide levels. 20 flounder limit by 11pm.

5/17 - James G. group of 5. SE wind at 20-30mph and extreme high tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 3 sheesphead by 11:15pm. Largest sheesphead was 9 pounds.

5/18 - Michael P. group of 3. SE wind at 20-25mph and extreme high tide levels. 15 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by midnight.

5/19 and 5/20 - Nights OFF

5/21 - Dan M. group of 4. South wind at 25mph and extreme high tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 1am. Largest flounder was 22"

*Upcoming open dates:
June: 19
July: 16, 24
August: 1, 3, 5-10, 14-22, 29-31*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

That's pretty impressive, Rick. Anyone who doesn't live down here can't appreciate just how nasty the conditions have been. You continue to amaze me.

You've got some good fish in there, too. The 9-pounder on the 17th must have excited the customers.


----------

